# A way to automatically generate a hue with a specific lightness and saturation?



## soas12 (Jun 10, 2010)

I need to develop two or more hues that have the same lightness and saturation when printed on paper or presented on a computer monitor. I have been doing this by trial and error with a spectrophotometer. I was wondering if there was any product that would enable me to specify a specific lightness and saturation and simply output several hues that have that exact lightness and saturation. For instance, a red with the same lightness and saturation as a green. Is there anything like this available? Is this possible? More specifically, I would like a program that can interface with a spectrophotometer such that after taking a reading with the spectrophotometer, the program would output a variety of hues with the exact same lightness and saturation as the originally measured color.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums soas12 !

Sorry your question was left in the limbos probably due to the fact that it is away from Lightroom and even being in the open Lounge, you are aiming at a very tiny target...

You may also need a simple photometer for the luminosity alone but i am no expert on mesasuring instrument design. The first place I would go with such a question is at X-Rite I phoned them two years ago with a very specific color management problem and they were glad to help and very supportive. Problem solved.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 12, 2010)

How are you with programming? Just about any graphics package will allow you to draw a shape with a color specified by HSL values. I've done something similar with LibGD, but I'm not sure it's still being maintained.


----------

